# My first DIY



## jakawak (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys I had another thread that was very helpfull to get me to this stage I have a long way to go, need to add vents lights glass rails background custom hides and decoration for my beardy  will be a sort of desert theme and if it turns out good I will hopefully make lots more 




it is 1800 x 1200 x 595 


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks good. Pretty tall for a beardy enclosure isnt it?


----------



## jakawak (Mar 21, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> Looks good. Pretty tall for a beardy enclosure isnt it?


They are good climbers aren't they? I know they like to jump mite need to install safety nets lol could always lay it down sideways? Lol I am going to layer it I think, like 3 levels with caves down the bottom with a heat mat maybe then a gap at each end to crawl up to next lvl then have like rocks and branches on the next lvl and finally have the very top with basking spots and uv, I won't let her climb right to the top I will probably let her go up 4 or 5 foot and have 1 foot of space above her. Will do up a big plan befor I get to building accessories to make it as safe as possible, planning on having 3 girls 1 boy in here


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeh when i first saw it i thought it was going to be on its side. They are good climbers i was more thinking about the falling aspect. They should be fine though if its multilevel etc. gonna look good when its done


----------



## jakawak (Mar 21, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> Yeh when i first saw it i thought it was going to be on its side. They are good climbers i was more thinking about the falling aspect. They should be fine though if its multilevel etc. gonna look good when its done


I'm gonna try and make it if she falls their is something not to far down to land on, she is a little ninja in her tank ATM, jumps off things , clings to the mesh roof and climbs upside down then does like a flip off it and lands on her feet lol scares me all the time but she loves it, so I will make sure their is something to catch her like sponges grass stuff or something lol, and lots of logs wrapped in hemp mesh or something for extra grip to prevent slipping lol I'm going to use some non toxic sand in the custom rocks to have extra grip aswell was thinking of using some wild crystal substrate in the layers of waterproofing I put on the backgrounds ledges caves etc, I plan on waterproofing everything and making it all removable for cleaning to be Easyer  and moving it to be Easyer lol


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 21, 2012)

she'll love all that space mate, i got the same size enclosure, except i put 2 shelves in there to make it 3 enclosures , lol

also i wouldnt worry about the mesh on logs to prevent slipping, it will do more harm than good as their claws will get caught up, and when they do jump their legs get twisted and break limbs


----------



## jakawak (Mar 22, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> she'll love all that space mate, i got the same size enclosure, except i put 2 shelves in there to make it 3 enclosures , lol
> 
> also i wouldnt worry about the mesh on logs to prevent slipping, it will do more harm than good as their claws will get caught up, and when they do jump their legs get twisted and break limbs


Thanks for the heads up no mesh it is lol is it possible to use branches laying around the yard, how would I go about steralizing them? Just a coat of f10?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 22, 2012)

i use branches off the side of the road. i just soak them in hot water for a about half a day, so all the bugs living inside come out, then let it dry in the sun. 

the last time i didnt soak them, i ended up with an ant colony in my beardie enclosure, so had to set little honey traps around to catch all the ants in my house :-(


----------



## jakawak (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool I will have to hunt for some nice big logs branches etc  just spoke to a lovely lady about getting 2 more girls and one boy to put in once it's finished. Hopefully they all get along otherwise I mite have to build more enclosures lol can't have that


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 22, 2012)

If you can't find something large enough to soak your logs in then another alternative is to get a large black garbage bag and put the log in it, tie the bag up and leave it in the sun for a week, I haven't had anything survive yet


----------



## jakawak (Mar 24, 2012)

The background I'm making, still work in progress ran out of liquid nails  just getting some more today then adding some more on to the base and making a top piece for basking and then put a shelf to sit led lights etc  coming along great of I do say so myself lol


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## Spidergirl (Apr 10, 2012)

Im keen as to see how this ends up!!
So epic! Those beardies will be so happy lol


----------



## jakawak (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the background now, I have decided to build a smaller one for the beardies and I need to fix this backgrounds lean lol, just something underneath should do the trick, but I think a 5ft enclosure would fit this much better. I turned the 6ft one into this 




I already have rails and Perspex cut and fitted as well and going to make 3 separate backgrounds now lol so my first DIY turned into my first diy's lol... I have a new bearded dragon now as well as my old one, boofy and unit (both girls I think)


Eye 4 an eye


----------

